# [Lesertest] Maxnomic Titanus Blue – Ein Thron für Riesen



## Oromis16 (11. Juli 2018)

*[Lesertest] Maxnomic Titanus Blue – Ein Thron für Riesen*

*Maxnomic Titanus Blue – Ein Thron für Riesen*

- Einleitung
- Spezifikationen
- Lieferumfang
- Aufbau
- Verarbeitungsqualität (Gestell)
- Verarbeitungsqualität (Textilien)
- Ergonomie / Anpassungsfähigkeit
- Fazit

*Einleitung*
Maxnomic, beziehungsweise Need for Seat, ist ein 2011 gegründetes Unternehmen aus Deutschland, das sich anfangs auf den Vertrieb und seit 2014 auf die Entwicklung und den Vertrieb von Gaming-Stühlen spezialisiert hat. Selbige kosten zwischen 280 und 520 Euro und sich ausschließlich über die Website des Herstellers, needforseat.de, erhältlich. Dieser Test befasst sich mit einem der teureren Stühle des Unternehmens: Dem Maxnomic Titanus Blue aus der XL-Serie, der 479 Euro mit Versand kostet.

Laut Beschreibung ist dieser für Menschen mit bis zu zwei Meter Größe und 170 Kilogramm Gewicht geeignet. Je nachdem wie groß der Anwender wirklich ist, hat man die Wahl zwischen einer von drei Gasdruckfedern, die jeweils einen unterschiedlichen Höhenbereich abdecken.

Der Stuhl bietet ein Fußkreuz aus Aluminium mit fünf Rollen, 4D-Armlehnen, eine Wippmechanik und ein nicht fest verbautes Lordosenkissen. Der Bezug besteht aus Kunstleder und ist schwarz mit blauen Akzenten. Schwestermodelle sind komplett in schwarz, mit orange als Akzentfarbe erhältlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lobenswert: (Fast) Alle Einzelteile dieses Modells sowie auch der anderen Stühle von Maxnomic sind über die Website auch einzeln erhältlich, beispielsweise die Kissen, einzelne Kunststoffabdeckungen oder die Wippmechanik.

Bei den zusätzlich erhältlichen Rollen hat man die Möglichkeit, Modelle mit anderen Felgen zu erwerben. Die für Verschleiß wohl am meisten anfälligen Elemente – nämlich die Bezüge – kann man jedoch leider nicht gesondert nachbestellen, und auch bei den eben erwähnten Rollen gibt es Optimierungsbedarf: Da die Stühle des Unternehmens ja ohnehin ausschließlich über die eigene Website vertrieben werden, ist es schade, dass man nicht bereits bei der Bestellung des Stuhls seine Wunschfelgen auswählen kann. Mit der aktuellen Lösung bezahlt man die Bodenrollen doppelt.

Als Zusatz kann man für alle Modelle ein Vibrationssystem installieren, das einen einstellbaren Frequenzbereich eines Audiosignals in Vibrationen in der Sitzfläche umwandelt. Das System heißt "SeatQuake System MK-II" und kostet 349 Euro. Es wird zwischen Sitzfläche und Wippmechanik verbaut und über zwei Kabel mit dem entsprechenden Verstärker verbunden. Dieser schleift das Tonsignal eines verbundenen Geräts (PC, Laptop, Konsole) ab und leitet die niedrigen Frequenzen an den Vibrationsmotor weiter. Das System ist kein Teil dieses Reviews und wird dementsprechend im folgenden nicht behandelt.

*Spezifikationen*
(Herstellerangaben)
- Abmessungen (B x H x T): 80 x 148 x 80 cm
- Körpergröße: 185 – 200 cm
- Körpergewicht: bis 170 kg
- Maximalbelastung: 170 kg
- Rückenlehne: Wippmechanik mit fünf Positionen, Freie Verstellung (67°)
- Kopfstütze: Als Kissen
- Lordosenstütze: Als Kissen
- Armlehnen: "4D", Vorne/Hinten, Links/Rechts, Oben/Unten, Drehbar
- Bezug: Kunstleder (Schwarz, Blau)

*Lieferumfang*
Der Stuhl wird, wie auch bereits in der Produktbeschreibung vermerkt, in zwei Paketen von DPD geliefert. Das dünnere der beiden Pakete enthält ausschließlich das Fußkreuz, das verbleibende Paket alle übrigen Teile. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Einzelteile sind alle jeweils gut gepolstert verpackt. Im Detail wird folgendes geliefert:
- Sitzfläche und Rückenlehne
- Armlehnen links und rechts
- Fußkreuz
- Fünf Rollen
- Gaßdruckfeder mit dreiteiliger Abdeckung
- Seitenabdeckungen
- Griffe (Wippmechanik, Höhe)
- Schrauben und Werkzeug
- Bedienungsanleitung (Farbdruck, Deutsch)
- Lordosenkissen und Kopfkissen
- Mehrzweckfett

Abgesehen von den Bauteilen des Stuhls selbst liegen also das benötigte Werkzeug, ein Lordosen- und ein Kopfkissen sowie Mehrzweckfett bei. Die beiden Kissen sind angenehm weich, jedoch ist leider nur das Kopfkissen mit einem Gummiband ausgestattet. Das Lordosenkissen wird nur eingelegt, im Sinne der Flexibilität wäre hier ein Gummiband ebenso schön gewesen.

Die Mitlieferung von einer durchaus großzügigen Menge Fett kann einige bei der Installation oder im Betrieb auftretende Probleme beheben, ist für einen Abschnitt sogar notwendig. Gerade wegen dem letzten Punkt wäre es schöner gewesen, würde das Fett wahlweise in mehreren kleinen Portionen oder in einem wiederverschließbarem Behälter geliefert werden – optimal wäre eine Spritze. In der Praxis ist die hier gewählte Lösung natürlich auch nicht schlecht – schlimmstenfalls muss man einen Zip-Beutel opfern, doch es wäre ein nettes Extra gewesen.

*Aufbau*
Aus Platzgründen wird der Stuhl in Einzelteilen geliefert und muss dementsprechend erst aufgebaut werden. Dafür sollte etwas Platz geschaffen werden, da das die Montage deutlich erleichtert kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald alle Teile ausgepackt und bereit gelegt wurden, kann man mit dem Aufbau beginnen. Als erstes werden die beiden Armlehnen mit je drei M8-Schrauben an der Sitzfläche befestigt. Als nächstes folgt die Rückenlehne, die mit zwei Schrauben pro Seite an den jeweiligen Metallhaltern angeschraubt wird. Um die sichtbaren Schrauben zu verdecken kann hier pro Seite je eine Kunststoffabdeckung angeschraubt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Folgend wird der Stuhl umgedreht, die Wippmechanik mit vier Schrauben fixiert und die Griffe für die Höhenverställung die Wipp-Arretierung aufgesteckt. Als nächstes setzt man die Gasdruckfeder mit der entsprechenden Abdeckung in die Mechanik ein und drückt das Fußkreuz darauf.

Zuletzt werden die fünf Rollen in dieses eingesteckt. Dieser letzte Schritt ist als einziges auffällig: Maxnomic empfiehlt, dass man die Haltestifte der Rollen vor der Montage einfettet, um selbige zu erleichtern. In der Praxis ist das in der Tat eine große Erleichterung. Wer das Mehrzweckfett dafür nicht öffnen möchte, kann sich auch mit anderen Schmiermitteln wie Ballistol behelfen. Eingefettet ist das Einstecken der Rollen kein Problem: Sie gleiten fast von selbst in die entsprechende Öffnung im Fußkreuz und fallen dann nicht mehr heraus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der Praxis ist die Montage des Stuhls relativ leicht. Der Hersteller empfiehlt zwar, die Installation zu zweit durchzuführen, es war aber ohne Schwierigkeit auch alleine möglich. Bei genügend Platz dürfte der Aufbau entspannt in unter einer Stunde machbar sein, vom Öffnen des Pakets bis zum fertigen Stuhl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu bedenken ist, dass der Stuhl durch das Bodenkreuz 80 Zentimeter breit ist. Bei etwaigen Engstellen im Eigenheim kann das den Transport erschweren, durch gewöhnliche Türen passt der Stuhl jedoch noch.

*Verarbeitungsqualität (Gestell)*
Passend zum angegeben Maximalgewicht des Titanus Blue – 170 Kilogramm – ist die Konstruktion des Stuhls sehr stabil. Das Fußkreuz besteht aus Aluminium mit einer Wandstärke von vier Millimetern und ist innen zusätzlich verstrebt, und auch die Basis des Sitzpolsters ist mit Metall verstärkt. Dasselbe gilt für die Armlehnen, die im Inneren ebenso aus Metall bestehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Während die gut sichtbaren Teile des Gestells gut verarbeitet sind, gibt es an einigen Stellen leider Probleme. Das Fußkreuz beispielsweise ist gut verarbeitet und weist weder Fertigungsüberreste noch -fehler auf. Die Stützstreben an der Unterseite der Sitzfläche hingegen weisen zum Teil deutliche Lackierungsfehler auf. Auf den Metallstreben befanden sich offenbar noch Körner auf der Oberfläche, bevor diese lackiert wurde. Bei einem der vier Gewinde für die Kippmechanik wurden zwei Plättchen – vermutlich Schnittüberreste – fest-lackiert. Die beiden Fehler sind vor allem deswegen tragisch, weil die Reinigung der Bauteile vor der Lackierung nur wenig Zeit benötigt hätte – hier sollte Maxnomic dringend nachbessern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen ähnlichen Patzer hat sich das Unternehmen bei einer der beiden Befestigungen der Rückenlehne erlaubt. Zwischen den beiden Bohrungen, um die Rückenlehne mit der Sitzfläche zu verbinden, befindet sich noch eine dritte Bohrung mit Gewinde, um die Abdeckung anzuschrauben. Die durch das Schneiden des Gewindes entstandenen Späne wurden jedoch nicht entfernt, haften also noch im Bereich um die Bohrung an dem Bauteil. Zudem war die Unterseite von einer der beiden Armlehnen mit Öl benetzt. Beide Überreste ließen sich zwar ohne größere Probleme entfernen, doch für den Kaufpreis von fast 500 Euro sollte so etwas nicht mehr vorkommen.

Diese Probleme könnten durch die offenbar hohe Priorisierung der Polster hervorgerufen werden, denn die hier beschriebenen Einzelteile – und damit alle bis auf die Polster, sind im Vergleich zum Gesamtpreis des Stuhls verhältnismäßig günstig. Der vollständige Unterbau – alles unterhalb und einschließlich der Wippmechanik - wird von Maxnomic für 99,90 Euro verkauft; die beiden Armlehnen werden für insgesamt 39,80 Euro vertrieben. Natürlich ist es prinzipiell lobenswert, dass Maxnomic Ersatzteile für die eigenen Stühle so günstig anbietet, doch scheinen die Polster hier im Hinblick auf die Preisverteilung zu stark gewichtet worden sein – schließlich beanspruchen sie die verbleibenden 70 Prozent des Einkaufspreises. Ein etwas stärkerer Fokus auf das Gestell hingegen hätte diesem wohl den nötigen Feinschliff ermöglicht – eine sauberere Lackierung und die Entfernung etwaiger Fertigungsüberreste.

*Verarbeitungsqualität (Textilien)*
Maxnomic verwendet für den Titanus Blue laut eigenen Angaben Bezüge aus mehrschichtigem Kunstleder aus Polyurethan (PU); für die Polster wird Kaltschaum verwendet. Sie sind relativ hart und bieten ein angenehmes Sitzgefühl.

Das verwendete Kunstleder ist gut gelungen: Die Haptik ist angenehm, und der anfängliche, leichte Geruch des Leders verfliegt innerhalb von einem Tag nahezu vollständig. Spannend wäre natürlich ein Haltbarkeitstest, doch kann dieser im kurzen Testzeitraum natürlich nicht erfolgen – hier gilt es, bei Interesse entsprechende Langzeitberichte abzuwarten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sämtliche sichtbaren Nähte sind mit blauem Faden genäht worden, an der Unterseite gibt es zudem einige schwarze Nähte. Die Stichweite beträgt jeweils sechs Millimeter.
An der Qualität der Nähte lässt sich nichts bemängeln: An beiden Polstern steht kein einziger Faden ab. Unregelmäßigkeiten oder lose Verbindungen gibt es an der Oberseite nicht, lediglich bei einem der auf der Unterseite verbauten Gewinde ist eine Naht ein kleines Stück geweitet, sie hält aber auch an dieser Stelle fest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der gute Eindruck setzt sich auch an den gestickten Logos fort, die sich auf der Rückenlehne befinden. Die Stickungen sind fest, blickdicht und fehlerfrei gearbeitet: Weder stehen Fäden ab, noch gibt es Spalten oder lose Stellen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusätzlich zum Stuhl liefert Maxnomic je ein Lordosen- und ein Kopfkissen mit. Beide sind schwarz, haben eine samtene Oberfläche und jeweils das Herstellerlogo aufgestickt. Während das Lordosenkissen nur eingelegt werden kann, hat das Kopfkissen ein angenähtes Gummiband, um es auf der Wunschhöhe zu fixieren. Beide Kissen sind sehr weich und Angenehm.

Während das Kopfkissen durch das Gummiband gut auf der eingestellten Höhe bleibt, und im Praxiseinsatz angenehm ist, stört die fehlende Fixierung für das Lordosenkissen leider – man muss es schlicht bei jedem Hinsetzen neu einlegen. Dann ist es zwar sehr angenehm, und man gewöhnt sich schnell an den Handgriff, doch eine andere Lösung wäre hier schöner gewesen.

*Ergonomie / Anpassungsfähigkeit*
Der Titanus Blue ist aus der "XL"-Reihe des Herstellers; und bereits der Aufbau des Stuhls lässt daran keinen Zweifel offen: Mit einer Breite von 60 und einer Tiefe von 54 Zentimetern ist die Sitzfläche ausgesprochen groß. Die Rückenlehne ist mit 90 Zentimetern Länge über die Sitzfläche hinweg ebenso überdurchschnittlich groß geraten.

Für das Textexemplar wurde die Gasdruckfeder "Large" gewählt. In der Praxis ermöglicht diese eine Höhe zwischen 50 und 58 Zentimetern zwischen dem Boden und der Oberkante der Sitzfläche, ein durchschnittlicher Spielraum.

Für mich als Testperson mit 1,95 Meter Körpergröße ist das durchaus angenehm, die Gasdruckfeder bietet genügend Spiel nach oben und nach unten. Auch Menschen bis etwas über zwei Meter dürften hier noch gut bedient sein. Ebenso gut geeignet ist auch die Rückenlehne, die wirklich den gesamten Rücken abdeckt. Handelsübliche Stühle Möbelhäuser sind hier zumeist deutlich zu knapp dimensioniert, hier kann das Modell von Maxnomic punkten. 

Zu bedenken ist, dass sich das "XL" der hier getesteten Produkte nicht (nur) auf die Körpergröße, sondern vor allem auch auf den Umfang bezieht. Die Sitzfläche ist sehr breit, zum Vergleich: Der sonst von mir verwendete Ikea-Bürostuhl ist neun Zentimeter schmaler. Mit meinen 80 Kilogramm Gewicht wirke ich damit regelrecht verloren auf der Sitzfläche des Maxnomic – im Gegenzug freut das natürlich Nutzer, deren Gewicht (deutlich) über 100 Kilogramm beträgt.

Wie für entsprechende Stühle üblich verfügt auch der Titanus Blue über eine Wippmechanik und eine (stufenweise) Verstellung der Rückenlehne. Erstere kann wie gewöhnlich fixiert und zudem im Bezug auf ihren Widerstand eingestellt werden. Ganz nach hinten, so dass Sitz- und Rückenfläche eine Ebene bilden, kann man die Rückenlehne nicht neigen – aber weit genug um in einem angenehmen Winkel zu liegen. Wie bei den Mechaniken der Konkurrenz auch lässt sich das Wippen arretieren; man wird dann nach einer geringen Strecke gebremst. Eine alternative oder ergänzende Möglichkeit ist es, den Widerstand hierfür deutlich zu erhöhen, damit man nicht ruckartig in die Sperre fällt. Der Widerstand hat dabei in beide Richtungen genügend Spielraum – zwischen fast gar nicht und extrem stark ist alles möglich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die verbauten Armlehnen werden als "4D-Armlehnen" beworben, was die hohe Anpassungsfähigkeit verdeutlichen soll. In der Tat lassen sich die Auflageflächen in vielen Punkten anpassen: Je nachdem wie man sie am Boden des Stuhls festschraubt, sind sie weiter innen oder außen. Weitere zwei Zentimeter kann man sie noch von sich aus in dieser Richtung verstellen. In der Höhe hat man neun Zentimeter Spielraum, nach vorne/hinten fünf Zentimeter. Zuletzt lassen sich die Lehnen noch jeweils um 11 Grad nach links und rechts drehen – allerdings nicht stufenlos.

In der Praxis gibt das durchaus einiges an Spielraum für etwaige Anpassungen, wobei vor allem die mechanische Verstellung in der Höhe und nach vorne/hinten nützlich ist. Verstellt wird, indem man den jeweiligen Knopf herunter drückt und die Lehne dann bewegt – das funktioniert gut. Wie bei vielen Lehnen der Konkurrenz auch, hat die Lehne des Maxnomic Titanus Blue auch dann etwas Spiel, wenn kein Knopf gedrückt wird.

Unterm Strich ist die Anpassungsfähigkeit des Stuhls gut, wenn auch im Preissegment nicht außergewöhnlich. Die Wippmechanik lässt keine Wünsche offen, ein noch weiterer Spielraum bei der Rückenlehne sowie den 4D-Armlehnen ist natürlich immer möglich. Für Menschen die (sehr) groß sind und zumindest im Bereich um die 100 Kilogramm wiegen dürfte der Stuhl damit, auf Seiten der Anpassungsfähigkeit, eine gute Wahl sein.

*Fazit*
Der Maxnomic Titanus Blue zeigt sich im Test von zwei Seiten. Einerseits ist da die lobenswerte Verarbeitung der Textilien kombiniert mit dem angenehmen Sitzgefühl, demgegenüber stehen leider zwar im Betrieb unsichtbare unsichtbare, aber dafür großflächig auftretende Verarbeitungsfehler am Gestell. Vor allem zu nennen sind hier die unsaubere Lackierung und die Fertigungsrückstände, die man manuell entfernen muss. Für einen Preis von 479 Euro sollte so etwas nicht mehr vorkommen.

Mit seiner Ausrichtung auf sehr große und breite Menschen positioniert sich der Stuhl in einem im Vergleich nur wenig bedientem Markt, was ihn natürlich für die Zielgruppe attraktiv macht. Die klare Ausrichtung sorgt hier auch wirklich für ein angenehmes Sitzgefühl, doch wäre der Verzicht auf das eine oder andere Extra im Austausch für eine wirklich tadellose Verarbeitungsqualität vielen vermutlich lieber gewesen. Das Ungleichgewicht zwischen den Kosten für die Polster und die Mechanik ist hier vor allem zu nennen. Lobenswert ist wiederum, dass sich die vollständige Mechanik kostengünstig (in Einzelteilen) ersetzen lässt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unterm Strich macht genau die Ausrichtung den Stuhl dennoch attraktiv: Wer keinen Körper der Normgröße hat, der muss nun mal mit einem Preisaufschlag im Vergleich zu gewöhnlichen Produkten rechnen – dennoch wäre es schön, wenn Maxnomic für zukünftige Produkte einige Dinge minimal anders angeht; denn die Anpassung einiger, weniger Details würde den Stuhl deutlich attraktiver machen – eventuell sogar konkurrenzlos. Konkret betrifft das die Beseitigung der bestehenden Fertigungsschwankungen, eine Möglichkeit, eigene Felgen direkt auszuwählen, eine Befestigung für das Lordosenkissen und – eine zugegebenermaßen komplexe Forderung – auch Austauschbare Polster bzw. Bezüge, um den Stuhl komplett unabhängig von Verschleiß zu machen.

Alles in allem ist der Maxnomic Titanus Blue dennoch einen Blick wert, sofern man körperlich zur angesprochenen Zielgruppe gehört und eine Vorliebe für eine verhältnismäßig harte Polsterung hat.

*Positiv:*
- Sehr gut gearbeitete Bezüge
- Wirklich für angepeilte Zielgruppe geeignet
- Günstige Ersatzteile / Zubehör erhältlich

*Negativ:*
- Fertigungsüberreste und Lackierungsfehler
- Lordosenkissen nicht fixierbar


----------



## Oromis16 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Maxnomic Titanus Blue – Ein Thron für Riesen*

..noch ein paar mehr Bilder, wegen der Forenbegrenzung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim Lesen, bei Fragen, Kritik o.ä. jederzeit melden


----------



## kleinerEisbär (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Maxnomic Titanus Blue – Ein Thron für Riesen*

Merkwürdig, sieht echt 1zu1 aus wie meine SecretLab Omega ...


----------



## Oromis16 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Maxnomic Titanus Blue – Ein Thron für Riesen*

Ähnlichkeiten sind da in der Tat vorhanden, aber ich würde sagen, dass die noch nicht weit über das übliche "Gaming-Stuhl halt" hinausgehen. Die Bezüge sind unterschiedlich, das Bodenkreuz ist komplett anders und der Titanus ist größer. Sieht aber in der Tat so aus, als würden die beiden auf dem gleichen Design beruhen 

(So ein Fall, da eindeutig, kommt voraussichtlich mit dem übernächstem Test  )


----------



## quik_shredder (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Maxnomic Titanus Blue – Ein Thron für Riesen*



1and1 schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, sieht echt 1zu1 aus wie meine SecretLab Omega ...



ist doch kein geheimnis, das die stühle von maxnomic, noble chairs und secretlab alle auf dem gleichen design beruhen. 

unterschiede gibt es dann hauptsächlich in der gestaltung und verarbeitung der sitzflächen und rückenlehnen.

im prinzip ist der komplette unterbau bei diesen marken identisch und untereinander austauschbar und kompatibel außer das der eine vielleicht ein fußkreuz aus plastik liefert wo der andere eins aus metall hat, der eine packt eine gasdruckfeder klasse 3 bei wo der andere eine gasdruckfeder klasse 4 liefert usw..


----------



## Jibbomat (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Maxnomic Titanus Blue – Ein Thron für Riesen*



> Als erstes werden die beiden Armlehnen mit je drei M4-Schrauben an der Sitzfläche befestigt. Als nächstes folgt die Rückenlehne, die mit zwei Schrauben pro Seite an den jeweiligen Metallhaltern angeschraubt wird. Um die sichtbaren Schrauben zu verdecken kann hier pro Seite je eine Kunststoffabdeckung angeschraubt werden



Ich denke das du da Sicher M8 zum Lehnen Anschrauben meinst 

Was mir Hier, wie eigentlich an jedem anderen Vorgestellten Stuhl ob DX, Nobelchair, Maxnomic und wie sie alle Heissen auffällt....
Genau was auch in sämtlichen Bewertungen auftaucht...

Die Plastikabdeckungen werden mit den viel zu langen mitgelieferten Blechschrauben an die Seiten der Rückenlehnen geschraubt. ( Hier scheinbar auch ) 

Zum einen dreht man diese Voll in das Lehnenmaterial, zum Anderen sind da ganz schnöde Metrische Gewinde drin.  Genau die selben die in der Abdeckung der Sitzfläche. M4 x 20 waren das Glab ich.


3 DX und 2 Nobelchair hat es gebraucht und musste dann selbst noch 2 Tage dran rumschrauben und anpassen...  Dämpfer Schweissen und so weiter bis ich jetzt zufriedenstellend gerade sitzen kann.


----------



## Oromis16 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Maxnomic Titanus Blue – Ein Thron für Riesen*

Wo du Recht hast... 

Die Lösung ist auch hier so - zwar zweifellos nicht optimal, aber funktioniert. Ist ja nicht mechanisch belastet das Teil, und auch nicht so wackelig dass es sich bei Berührung bewegt


----------

